# Has anyone tried an Emperor cabinet?



## deathjazz89 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any opinions on their cabinets? I'm looking for a new 2x12 and they seem of quality...Unless y'all got any other suggestions for a cab to jam with at home and with others.


----------



## boltzthrower (Feb 27, 2010)

This is the first I've heard of Emperor, you should just get one and tell us how it is.

Another suggestion is Avatar, I'm pleased with mine.


----------



## iff (Feb 27, 2010)

Their cabinets are amazing quality. They might be a bit overkill for bedroom playing though.


----------



## deathjazz89 (Feb 27, 2010)

I had an Avatar 2x12 with V30's in it. It didn't handle the low end too well and the speakers blew. I traded that for an unloaded Avatar 4x12 since I was looking to buy new speakers anyway. I just want to make sure that it'll be a good investment. I play pretty loud in my home too.


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Feb 27, 2010)

I too was wondering about these cabs. I really like the aesthetics, wood grain is sexy on cabs IMO. I wonder how expensive they are? I should just shoot them an email i guess.


----------



## deathjazz89 (Feb 27, 2010)

"4x12's are $775 loaded with our 70 watt stock jensen speaker. We start work with a 50% deposit, turn around is about 3 weeks. Price includes any color stain and grill we offer, please add $75 for eminence or weber upgrade, $175 celestion."


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Feb 28, 2010)

That's not bad at all, $950 for a custom cab. I still wonder how they sound though.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 28, 2010)

t o k u g a w a said:


> That's not bad at all, $950 for a custom cab. I still wonder how they sound though.



I've never played but I believe Cattle decap had them. V30's in a birch case (they don't use tolex they only stain their woods) extremely heavy but man did they sound rich


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Feb 28, 2010)

That's the appeal of those cabs, the wood stains. I am very interested to hear one.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 28, 2010)

they've got a pretty impressive artist roster: everytimeidie, darkest hour, pelican, russian circles and a bunch that ive never heard of.
i wonder if they're made of plywood or if they're solid like the krank cabs.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 28, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> they've got a pretty impressive artist roster: everytimeidie, darkest hour, pelican, russian circles and a bunch that ive never heard of.
> i wonder if they're made of plywood or if they're solid like the krank cabs.




no. lol no plywood.darkwalnut, merlot, ebony, olive drab, red mahogny (my fav) etc.

good stuff.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never tried one, but I've been wanting to for a long time. A lot of my favorite bands that have that gnarly thick wall of sound type of tone going on use them, such as Trap Them, Coliseum, Russian Circles and Mouth of the Architect. They also simply look a ton better than any production cab out there. And they're not made of plywood, all of their cabs are made of high-quality solid birch.


----------



## deathjazz89 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like I'll be ordering one this week. If I like the 2x12 I'll probably order a 4x12 in the future. I should have one by the end of the month.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 1, 2010)

deathjazz89 said:


> Looks like I'll be ordering one this week. If I like the 2x12 I'll probably order a 4x12 in the future. I should have one by the end of the month.



Nice! post pics when it arrives, and let us know how it is!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Mar 1, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I've never tried one, but I've been wanting to for a long time. A lot of my favorite bands that have that gnarly thick wall of sound type of tone going on use them, such as Trap Them, Coliseum, Russian Circles and Mouth of the Architect. They also simply look a ton better than any production cab out there. And they're not made of plywood, all of their cabs are made of high-quality solid birch.




trap them ughhh. so good.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 1, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I've never tried one, but I've been wanting to for a long time. A lot of my favorite bands that have that gnarly thick wall of sound type of tone going on use them, such as Trap Them, Coliseum, Russian Circles and Mouth of the Architect. They also simply look a ton better than any production cab out there. And they're not made of plywood, all of their cabs are made of high-quality solid birch.



no shit huh? solid wood cabs sound tempting. i cant wait to read the new cab day thread. im pretty much set on buying a splawn cab but ill keep these open as an option.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Mar 1, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> no shit huh? solid wood cabs sound tempting. i cant wait to read the new cab day thread. im pretty much set on buying a splawn cab but ill keep these open as an option.



yeah dude. I want a 6x12 so bad...I'm just scared of getting it ding'ed up haha.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 1, 2010)

dings really arent an issue for me considering i have no time for a band and will be doomed to exist as a bedroom rockstar forever. 
i'll keep it in the studio, whether i get the splawn or an emperor, so it's not going to get ding'd. i just wonder how these mic up compared to a marshall style cab


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Mar 1, 2010)

Lucky (about the dinglessness)! Well I hope you do get one and soon.

lol. I love reviews.

I'm guna set a budget for one soon.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 1, 2010)

found these on the tube, some really cool stuff here, they're saying here that its ply shells with solid poplar fronts:


----------



## deathjazz89 (Mar 2, 2010)

I deposited my money this afternoon. I just need to make sure that the money is available and I'll probably order it tonight after my English class. It's going to look exactly like the one in that demo with the Sunn Model T.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 2, 2010)

nice, what speakers are you going with jensen?


----------



## deathjazz89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep. If I don't like them I could always swap different ones in.


----------



## deathjazz89 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have deposited some money for the cabinet and haven't heard from Emperor since then. :C
It'll probably be a while till I pay the rest of it since I just got off the phone with Jason from drumcityguitarland. ESP Horizon NT-II<3 So expect a new cab and guitar day around June.


----------



## deathjazz89 (May 20, 2010)

This should be getting shipped this Friday.
I'll update this once it comes.


----------



## paintkilz (May 20, 2010)

i believe everytime i die play the 6x12....ive seen them play them on tour atleast..


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 20, 2010)

Clips too! These things look awesome.


----------



## IamIan (May 20, 2010)

I have a 4x12 Emperor. I seriously love it. Blows my Marshall and Mesa out of the water. I believe the specs are really similar to an Orange cab. Only downside is when they go on tour they get beat pretty bad and it really shows.


----------



## Meldville (May 20, 2010)

Nice, my buds in Nights Like These used to run Emperor full stacks with their rigs (an Orange Rockerverb and a Sunn Model T) and the cabs sounded heavy as hell!


----------



## rareform707 (May 20, 2010)

i have an Emperor 4x12 and love it 



IamIan said:


> I believe the specs are really similar to an Orange cab.


 
 they sound sooo much like an orange cab. the dimensions are the same and they are built exactly the same. no casters just like orange cabs, with the wood slabs on the bottom that "connect" to the stage.
mine have the Jensen electric lightning speakers, that sound awesome.
the wood stain finishes look beautiful, at the cost of the protection of tolex...
honestly just keep a cover thrown over it whenever youre moving it around and you should avoid any serious dings or scratches. its an extra but cheap investment if you have to lug them around. 

*to anyone that is looking into buying these;*
try to find a friend or acquaintance to buy one with! theyll give you a pretty handsome discount for ordering more than one. i wont disclose prices but my buddy and I bought ours together and we paid an extremely awesome price for two custom finished cabs.

also if youre unsure about speakers, give the Jensens a shot. i tried them out of curiousity even though I love V30s, and i was pleasantly surprised


----------



## adadglgmut (May 20, 2010)

I used one for the weekend when I was out of town recording. They sound really tight and full, really similar to the ppc412s.
This one in particular had the V30/g12h30 combo. 

@t o k u g a w a: I was using my Invader throught it and it sounded really rad. Same amp in your display pic... I assumed you're playing the same.
They made a really good match.


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 20, 2010)

rareform707 said:


> *to anyone that is looking into buying these;*
> try to find a friend or acquaintance to buy one with! theyll give you a pretty handsome discount for ordering more than one. i wont disclose prices but my buddy and I bought ours together and we paid an extremely awesome price for two custom finished cabs.
> 
> also if youre unsure about speakers, give the Jensens a shot. i tried them out of curiousity even though I love V30s, and i was pleasantly surprised



Awesome heads up!
I'll be talking to the other guitarist in my band about this for sure.

Is there ANY way at all to get them with casters though? Lugging a cab with no casters around alone most times really sucks.


----------



## rareform707 (May 20, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> Awesome heads up!
> I'll be talking to the other guitarist in my band about this for sure.
> 
> Is there ANY way at all to get them with casters though? Lugging a cab with no casters around alone most times really sucks.


Good to hear man, you will not be dissappointed 
you know, I never even asked. I was always into the idea of the way sound would spread out without them. I would say go to emperorcabs.com and shoot them an email. they were pretty cool dudes there so they may be willing to, but honestly man, they arent too bad weight-wise (one of the only differences between Emperor and Orange) My rack enclosure is easily much heavier  I can lug mine around on my own just fine, and I'm not too buff haha. I can weigh it a little later too if you want


----------



## IamIan (May 20, 2010)

Honestly, the casters may be the one downside about them. I've talked with a few people about that. I guess before they didn't want to put casters in them, but they are super nice guys and if you said it was a deal breaker I'm sure they would do it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 20, 2010)

I don't really get these cabs. They seem impractical for shows as they have no tolex and whatnot and would end up looking horrible after a while..not to mention they won't necessarily sound any better than any other well built cab. These cabs actually look rather "home made" in my opinion so I don't really get their market..people who just want cabs that look like furniture?


----------



## IamIan (May 20, 2010)

To each his own I guess. I personally love the look of a natural wood and honestly believe tolex looks rather stupid. I get the protection factor, but if all you wanted was looks... These cabs are just for people who want the professional sound with a different aesthetic, that's it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 21, 2010)

you can argue that a cab can and will sound better without tolex. But that's the same argument as those who say guitars sound better with oil finishes rather than lacquer.


----------



## oniduder (May 21, 2010)

um to answer the thread's question, no i haven't, 

i think i am going to buy one soon, depending on the outcome of my auctions on the bay, and if anybody really wants this guitar i'm selling, which is a big probably maybe, idk?!

i love the way they look, seems like the duder in my conversations with him really knows what he wanted in a sound and he got it, since they are custom, sweet!!, idk i want one purty bad style at the moment

(damnit this isn't helpful)


----------



## TMM (May 21, 2010)

IamIan said:


> To each his own I guess. I personally love the look of a natural wood and honestly believe tolex looks rather stupid. I get the protection factor, but if all you wanted was looks... These cabs are just for people who want the professional sound with a different aesthetic, that's it.



I haven't played them myself, but my band played a show with The Network a little while ago, and one of the guitarists was using an Emperor 412 with a Recto. I thought it sounded pretty damn good. Yes, it was a little worn looking due to the lack of tolex, but I actually thought that gave it a cool look.


----------



## rareform707 (May 22, 2010)

IamIan said:


> To each his own I guess. I personally love the look of a natural wood and honestly believe tolex looks rather stupid. I get the protection factor, but if all you wanted was looks... These cabs are just for people who want the professional sound with a different aesthetic, that's it.



its as simple as keeping it covered when youre hauling it around, whether you buy a cover or just throw a cardboard box over it. it really will protect it from anything ugly...
i think they look awesome, not for everyone no, but like you said to each their own. definitely happy i went with them


----------



## MTech (May 22, 2010)

They sound great and look great, when we did a run with Mouth of The Architect I was blown away by the tone they got from these cabs. We ended up staying at the Emperor factory a couple nights and they built us an oak finish match of 4x12's and turned a 6x12 into a ported 2x15 which sounded a hell of a lot better then the Marshalls being used before that. I'm not sure who all is using them still, I believe ETID is, but Darkest Hour uses all 5150 III gear now and has been for awhile. If you're ever in Chicago I suggest getting a hold of them as they have TONS of heads etc there so you can try out all the different cabs and heads to find what you really like. The guys have steady normal jobs, but do this on the side as they love music. The one neat thing with when we were there is they had High on Fire's stacks there. Apparently they ordered double of everything until they realized it wouldn't all fit in their trailer. It was a stained black 6x12 and 4x15 and stood a good 6 foot tall...... now that's stage presence!


----------



## adadglgmut (May 22, 2010)

I think I'm going to bite the bullet... 
Red mahogany and wheat grill v30/g12h30 = Purdy.
Anyone from Edmonton want to double up an order!??


----------



## IamIan (May 22, 2010)

That'll be beautiful. I'm jealous of everyone getting that speaker combo. I only have g12t-75s, but I got mine used. Would love to hear the difference between the two to really see how much better they are though.


----------



## deathjazz89 (May 23, 2010)

8===D~~~


----------



## wlfers (May 23, 2010)

clips more pics!


----------



## deathjazz89 (May 23, 2010)

Once I'm done with finals, dog...wulf.


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 23, 2010)

So sick.
I'd get one if I had a ATA case to throw it in any time it left my room.


----------



## deathjazz89 (May 23, 2010)

Shitty webcam.


----------



## deathjazz89 (May 24, 2010)

Mine actually came with casters and I didn't even ask for them.


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 24, 2010)

Nice 

I'm just scared about it getting dinged up.
Definitely gonna buy a pair with my other guitarist if we get around to it.


----------



## deathjazz89 (May 24, 2010)

It's pretty tight and has a lot more bass than my Avatar with V30's.
Even when I dial out all of the bass it still sounds nice and full. 
No more piercing highs!


----------

